# Reliable Mercury Murray database???



## Bob833 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi, anyone have a lead on a reliable database for mercury bikes? I searched and came up with a few different years for the same serial number. I have seen western flyers with a similar fork and springs. It has nice deep fenders but they are chewed up a bit.  Also, is the light part of a delta rocket rays?


----------



## jpromo (Jun 8, 2014)

The P is the important letter. It's 1950 by the chart I rely on.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Jun 8, 2014)

Mercury isn't the significant name there. Murray is and that code was cracked long ago although the earliest stuff is still sketchy IMO.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jun 8, 2014)

*1950 Mercury Fleetline*

The Mercury name was used on Murray's own line of bicycles until around 1952, from then on they were badged as Murray. As Jpromo said, the "P" makes your bike a '50. It is the top-of-the-line Super Deluxe girls model for that year and Murray Ohio literature for 1950 would refer to it as Model G-29. The headlight on your bike is a Delta Roadlighter.

Here is the 1949 version of your bike as depicted in the '49 full line catalog -


----------



## Mungthetard (Jun 9, 2014)

Bob833 said:


> Hi, anyone have a lead on a reliable database for mercury bikes? I searched and came up with a few different years for the same serial number. I have seen western flyers with a similar fork and springs. It has nice deep fenders but they are chewed up a bit.  Also, is the light part of a delta rocket rays? View attachment 154681View attachment 154682



nice bike are you gonna fix her up or sell her to me ?
loop


----------



## Bob833 (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks guys for the info, especially Fltwd57, that is really detailed information!!! I bought it for the fork and fenders but I might let her go complete, Mung. If you ever make it to Pennsylvania we might be able to work something out, shipping a whole bike is expensive. Thanks again.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Jun 11, 2014)

It's not as expensive as you might think. I checked bikeflight and it will cost me $47 to ship a bike from NJ to Memphis.


----------



## Mungthetard (Jun 11, 2014)

If u want to rebuild her I have a rear rack 7572896107 text me I'll send u pics


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 14, 2014)

Murray also used the Mercury name on a middleweight line in the late 50s:


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jul 2, 2014)

*1950 Mercury Fleetline*

Here you go Bob, I found a 1950 catalog pic of your bike.. Evidently that year was the first appearance of the "Fleet Line" name on the Super Deluxe models -










Martyn


----------



## Boris (Jul 2, 2014)

jpromo said:


> The P is the important letter. It's 1950 by the chart I rely on.




Could you post that chart. The chart that I looked at gives a different year, which obviously isn't correct. Great info once again Martyn!!!


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jul 2, 2014)

That's what I'm here for Dave!!  Here is the chart jpromo is referring to.. It's from a Western Auto parts list (courtesy of CABE member ABCservices) and while this chart was originally printed for referencing Murray-built Western Flyer models, they are the same letter designations Murray Ohio used on their own line of Murray/Mercury bicycles and also on the Elgin and J.C.Higgins models they produced for Sears -







Martyn


----------



## Boris (Jul 2, 2014)

Out with the old chart. In with the new! thanks again Martyn.


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 2, 2014)

*Mercury*

Murray also used the Mercury name for kids wagons.  I have my old one from the 40's.

Mike


----------



## 1969nam (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks for posting the chart. This will help me with the Mercury bike I recently purchased from ebay. The seller stated 1948 ? Look's like the id. is located behind the crank housing. Thanks again !


----------



## 1969nam (Aug 8, 2015)

I have been working on the Mercury bike that was badly damaged a few weeks ago. I will post pictures soon. NOW for some serial number information. I purchased Brian's book......my serial # MO N  22 top line, below that is 1829  57. The seller stated a 1948, I believe my Mercury is a 1949, which would make me a happy camper, since I was born in 1949. The bike I purchased link from ebay, before damage during shipping.http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=252025003234


----------

